
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
dcolgan
SEEKING WORK: Remote only (based in Indiana, USA)

Hi, I'm David. Together with my colleague Jesse, we are a small but effective
dev shop, having built web apps for a number of businesses and startups. We
can help you flesh out your idea into a concrete spec, build it from the
frontend to the back, set up your app with hosting, and maintain it for as
long as you need.

We have worked with:

\- A major manufacturer of cell phone cases that needed an e-commerce platform

\- A microlender that needed an internal app for streamlining tedious business
processes

\- An agriculture startup that records, manages, and analyzes farming data on
a large scale

We are proficient with Django and Laravel, we preprocess with Coffeescript and
Less, edit with Vim, and configure our Linodes with Nginx and PostgreSQL.

We work by the week, and currently have 10 or 20 hours a week available at a
rate of $150 an hour. We'll set up a time for a call with you to demonstrate
the previous week's progress and gather the next week's requirements. We can
repeat this cycle for as long or as short a time as you want, keeping you in
the loop and reducing your risk.

References and work samples are available on request. Contact David at
dvcolgan at gmail dot com for inquiries. Thanks!

------
d0m
SEEKING FREELANCER

ListRunner - Bay Area

Looking for an amazing front-end developer (Html/css/angular/Phonegap)

About us:

It’s hard to believe but doctors are still stuck managing their team and
tracking critical patient information using paper and pager. Using google doc,
sms or even email is strictly illegal because those tools aren’t built with
patient security in mind. On top of being highly inefficient, managing
critical information in a high-speed environment using paper literally kill
patients. (400 000 patients _every year_ , just in the US, die from
miscommunication errors between doctors).

That’s why we built Listrunner: We bring project management from the modern
world into a beautiful HIPAA compliant app. Think Asana for doctors.

About you:

You have a few webapp under your belt. You have an eye for design and want to
create a delightful experience. You know javascript and css inside out. You’re
a team player with startup experience.

Contact us at contact@listrunnerapp.com

Learn more about listrunner at
[http://www.listrunnerapp.com](http://www.listrunnerapp.com)

------
jevyjevjevs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I have an entirely virtual software consultancy with developers on contract
around the world. We have quite a bit of work, but not enough great
developers. I have had good results from HN before.

Requirements: 1) Rails 2) Any Javascript framework (we use Ember, Angular and
Meteor) 3) Testing. OMG. It's so hard to find developers who write integration
or unit tests.

How we work: We have Hipchat for the team where we collaborate and help each
other out. We have a project manager who does lots of the client interaction
and translates bugs/features into granular user stories in Pivotal Tracker.

If you're interested, hit me up here: jevin+hn@quickjack.ca

~~~
_p6xs
OMG. It's so hard to find developers who write (not "right") integration or
unit tests.

~~~
jevyjevjevs
Spelling fixed. Thanks OP.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
vdaniuk
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - technology entrepreneurship generalist with
basic/intermediary knowledge in multiple web technologies.

An unicorn for hire :)

I am a strong technology entrepreneurship generalist with primary area of
expertise in business strategy/marketing/advertising. Secondary areas of
expertise include SEO, SMM, UX design, lead generation, etc, etc. I learn a
lot, both from Coursera/edX and via osmosis from online communities. My
professional interests include ecosystems that form around programming
languages, frameworks and technological solutions to social problems.

I am NOT a strong developer in any language/technology.

I've cofounded several digital marketing agencies and consulted various
local(Ukrainian) startups on business and marketing strategy.

Also worked in marketing at Google Ukraine.

I am mostly interested in combining my skills and working with the business
strategy/marketing side of the services and/or products who are targeting
developers as their primary customer segment. I would also love to work with
non-profits and companies that generate social good.

Beginner and intermediary experience in multiple web technologies: ruby,
rails, javascript, node.js, python, golang, html, git. Currently learning
haskell, meteor.

Resume:
[http://ua.linkedin.com/in/vitaliidaniuk](http://ua.linkedin.com/in/vitaliidaniuk)

Email: vitalii.daniuk@gmail.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site Chicago near loop.

I WILL BUILD YOUR MVP FOR YOU.

I have 3.5 years of Ruby on Rails experience and 2.5 years of Clojure. I like
working with SaaS and building MVP's, especially SaaS MVP's. I've built a ton
of MVP's for my own startup ideas and can build yours.

Don't need an MVP built? I can still do the general Rails work, help you
migrate off of Heroku, etc. What you get working with me:

I will help you get your site ready for an awesome launch so you can beat your
competitors and start making money. Hassle-free hosting so you will save time.
You don't have to worry about backups, etc.

Reliability. If I decide to take on a project with you, you’ll have my number
and can reach me. I can start right away and will give you updates as often as
you'd like.

Save tons of time. I don't really like being micromanaged. If you're the type
of person to micro manage then it’s not going to be a good fit. I like being
free to work on the project and complete the tasks as I see fit and you can
just not worry about me getting it done.

Transparency: My rate is 3000 a week. I won't bullshit your time away and
we'll get things done quickly. My rate also increases quickly.

Email me at: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com or whatever email I have in my
profile.

My Github: [https://github.com/christopher-
bui](https://github.com/christopher-bui)

------
sedzia
SEEKING WORK - Poland - REMOTE

My name is Michał, I am a co-founder of rspective, a small software house
located in Katowice, Poland. We are looking for a long-term business partner.

What do we do? We offer custom software development services: web
applications, mobile apps, backoffice systems, software integrations.

What makes us different? We do things that really move the needle. We are
pragmatic. We continuously adapt to what makes sense for your business. We
value simplicity and transparency. Thanks to all that, we make things happen
in no time. And we can do rocket science - yep, we've done that before!

The less custom software, the better. We'd rather use large building blocks,
SaaS services, opensource modules, than write a ton of custom code that would
soon turn cumbersome in maintenance.

Speaking of skills and technologies? Our team is truly cross-functional. We
have expertise in lots of areas. Lightweight node.js web apps, angular.js
front-ends, cloud-ready architecture, Android & iOS apps, SQL and NOSQL
databases, heavy Java backends, Ruby spikes, dev-ops, full-text search
solutions, performance and scalability, one-click deployments.

We love to leverage cloud services to do the heavy lifting. We have experience
integrating dozens of SaaS services incl. CRM, CMS, online payments, PaaS,
DBaaS, online storages, phone providers, email infrastructure, map providers,
etc.

For some more details along with our portfolio - please check out our website
[http://rspective.pl](http://rspective.pl)

------
infincia
SEEKING WORK - Columbus Ohio, remote and local projects

My consulting firm specializes in iPhone, iPad and Mac OS X app development,
we have about 5 years experience working on both the iOS and OS X platforms.
We accept projects of any size, and provide maintenance services for existing
apps that need anything from minor style changes or iOS 7/8 feature updates,
to a complete overhaul.

We also provide backend server development and management services for apps
that need a new one, or have outgrown their existing solution.

A selection of case studies for projects we've worked on are available on the
website ([http://infincia.com/consulting](http://infincia.com/consulting)).
Some have been featured on Lifehacker, The Verge, The Unofficial Apple Weblog
and various other high profile websites.

I personally have 5+ years of experience writing Objective-C, C, and
Javascript, 7 years experience writing Python, and 8 years writing CSS and
HTML. I've also been a Linux and FreeBSD administrator for about 8 years, and
have used and deployed MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached, Nginx,
HAProxy and various other server systems in production.

\------------------------

Stephen Oliver <steve@infincia.com>

Senior Software Engineer, Infincia LLC

Tel: +1 (614) 636-2295

Skype: infincia

Web: [http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, India, Remote

Computer vision / image processing / machine learning / algorithms.

More than 9yrs of experience working on software research and development. Co-
founded a tech startup, 2+yrs as a full-time freelancer.

Computer vision topics I've worked on: background subtraction, binary
segmentation, facial expression transfer using active appearance models,
object recognition, image restoration, projective geometry correction, object
tracking, video stabilization, graphs cuts, face authentication, OCR pre-
processing, gesture recognition, etc.

color: color quantization, color constancy (shadow removal), reduction to
dominant color palette, illumination invariant color distance, color blending,
color correction (gamut transform),

Learning topics: Classification: linear regression, LDA, SVM.

Clustering: KMeans, hierarchical kmeans, nearest neighbour.

Probabilitic analysis: naive bayes. Recommender systems.

Performance optimization: Speed up of background subtraction algorithms by
writing optimized C code and SSE intrinsics.

Please see my linkedin profile for more details:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah](http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah)

email: hemang.j.shah@gmail.com, skype: hemang.j.shah, github:
[https://github.com/HemangShah1](https://github.com/HemangShah1)

Proficient in C/C++/Java/OpenCV, Others: Matlab, Android, R

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Sheffield, UK. Remote.

From apps to robots, I can help you get it built!

I can help you with software development myself and for larger projects, or
projects requiring more diverse skills, I have an excellent team.

Recent projects include an internet controlled football playing robot and
various other Python, JavaScript and hardware projects.

I'm based in Brighton in the UK (50 minutes from London) but I'm also spending
a little time each month in Sheffield if you're up that way.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

I released a couple of Node.JS modules recently:
[https://github.com/almost/through2-concurrent](https://github.com/almost/through2-concurrent)
and [https://github.com/almost/sqs-readable-
stream](https://github.com/almost/sqs-readable-stream)

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
maximlakin
SEEKING WORK - Rails/JS, Remote or SF Bay Area/LA

Link to resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8dHCmiY48v6BQs9alIMg)

I'm a full stack Rails developer, latest project being a marketplace for indie
musicians to set up stores, sell music, and engage fans. This involved setting
up a background process to run a 3rd party C library for embedding artist info
into the song files, integrating Stripe and AWS API's, and running an
nginx/unicorn production stack.

The full list of skills and expertise includes:

    
    
      *Ruby, Rails, Nginx, Unicorn
      *JavaScript, jQuery, Underscore
      *AngularJS, Backbone
      *Java, Maven, Struts, Spring, Android
      *HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Foundation
      *WebGL, Unity3d, C#
    

Quick Bio:

Before freelancing fulltime I taught and developed teaching materials for web
development at General Assembly, did String Theory research during my PhD
program, and come from a family of C/Java software engineers. More at:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8dHCmiY48v6BQs9alIMg)

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Remote or New York City/Brooklyn

I am a Javascript & Ruby on Rails developer. I have been doing web development
for over six years, starting with Wordpress & HTML+CSS and moving three years
ago to mostly (but not exclusively) Rails & Javascript projects. Most recently
I worked with Lynxsy (www.lynxsy.com), a TechStars company, building the first
fully automated version of their recruiting platform in Rails. I am also
editorial technologist at Triple Canopy, a non-profit digital-only art
publication (we've worked with MOMA & the Whitney museum in NYC), where I
build features for our custom in house CMS, help achieve the aesthetic vision
of our contributors and maintain an Angular app that handles most navigation
and search. Triple Canopy is typically a 1-2 day a week commitment for me.

In addition to Rails and Angular I have also worked with node.js, Sinatra,
Python, Django, Ember.js & Objective-C/iOS. Amongst those technologies I
particularly look forward to working with node & Ember again in the future.

[https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

[http://www.andrewritchie.info](http://www.andrewritchie.info)

Part time, < 30hrs/week preferred

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel very possible depending on location and
duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?

Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus?

Need a proof-of-concept for your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl, Common Lisp,
Ruby, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
hiddentao
SEEKING WORK: Remote (from the UK, currently in Taiwan)

I am a full-stack web developer with 9+ years experience backed by a Computer
Science degree from Imperial College London. I mainly work with
Javascript/Node.js (as well as Angular, Ember, Bootstrap). I also have some
experience doing continuous deployment setups (using Docker, Jenkins, Drone,
etc). In the past I've worked in C++, Java, PHP and Python - I can quickly
pick up new technologies and tools as and when needed.

Some of my work:

* [https://showca.se](https://showca.se) \- Client web app, Node.js, Bootstrap

* [https://remotecoder.io](https://remotecoder.io) \- In-house website, Node.js + ES6 generators, Angular

* [http://squeljs.org](http://squeljs.org) \- Open-source project, Node.js and browser vanilla JS

* [http://waigojs.com](http://waigojs.com) \- Open-source project, Node.js + ES6 generators

Contact me: ram@hiddentao.com |
[https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao) |
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenCraft - Open Source developer on edX
(Worldwide, company based in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made.

------
kingrolo
SEEKING FREELANCER - Django Developer - Remote okay (within 4 hours of London
time preferable)

Wildfish - [http://wildfish.com](http://wildfish.com)

We're a London based consulting collective looking for a Django developer to
help us out on some ongoing projects, typically building web apps for startups
or client sites. Ideally we're hoping to build up relationships with people
who may like to dip in and out of things as needed, so it's fine if you can't
commit full time right now (although also fine if you can!).

We're looking for a Django specialist, although it would be a bonus if you're
comfortable enough with some front end bits too. We mostly all work remotely
these days and keep in touch via Slack. Ideally we'd like someone who can set
their working day to roughly 4 hours within that of London time.

Some of the things we use:

\- Python/Django [Essential]

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript

\- Twitter Bootstrap

\- PostgreSQL

\- Ubuntu Linux Server Administration

\- TDD, django-webtest

\- Ember, Angular

\- Docker

You'll be working autonomously a fair bit, so it's important that you're the
sort of person who has attention to detail and can read requirements
carefully.

Please email work@wildfish.com, including 3 of your favourite Django apps and
the rate you're looking for.

Thanks!

------
bartvk
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or on-site if near Amsterdam

iOS software developer with ~15 years of experience in the industry. I have
done everything from embedded software to enterprise-class databases, reading
out custom electronics, mobile software and more.

I can help with Linux system administration, including security lockdown,
configuration of DNS (Bind), Apache, firewall, etc. Currently I focus on iOS
apps, and I can do server-side work as well, preferably in a scripting
language like Python or Perl.

I wouldn't consider myself experienced with Android but I did ship a small
Android project. I've worked with local as well as outsourced teams in China,
Indonesia and India. I could start as soon as next month.

Some comments on my apps: "It's so handys" \-- A.T. "has improved my health"
\-- D.S. "...very attractive. It is very simple and the updates you have made
to it over time have made it better." \-- M.S.

Website: [http://www.dutchvirtual.nl](http://www.dutchvirtual.nl) Github:
[https://github.com/bvankuik](https://github.com/bvankuik) Contact: bart at
dutchvirtual.nl

------
chroman
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Mexico (GMT - 6:00) (Can visit USA for meetings)

iOS Engineer

I’m a iOS software engineer based with 4 years of experience. I've been
developing for iOS since iOS 3.0. Over the last 3 years I have worked on more
than 20 native iOS apps including client, in-house and own App Store apps. I
also do Android and Web development with Ruby on Rails.

Remote: Yes

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C and Swift), Rails

Github: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

Portfolio: [http://chroman.me/portfolio](http://chroman.me/portfolio)

App store apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047](https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-
roman/id522264047)

Design stuff (Designer + Developer = Unicorn):
[http://dribbble.com/chroman](http://dribbble.com/chroman),
[https://www.behance.net/chroman](https://www.behance.net/chroman)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman)

Contact: chroman16@gmail.com

------
tobinbaker
SEEKING WORK – Remote, limited on-site (US, Seattle)

Backend/systems engineer

Experience with large distributed systems (dev on EMR/Data Pipeline/Kinesis
teams at AWS)

Experience with production search systems (dev on Windows Search Engine team
at Microsoft)

Good knowledge of space-efficient data structures (compact hash tables, Bloom
filter variants, sketches, etc.)

Good knowledge of distributed algorithms (Paxos, ABD, etc.)

I think I can be especially helpful designing/implementing data architectures
on top of AWS, since I am familiar with their systems both as a customer and
as an internal developer.

If you operate Web services at high scale, I would like to discuss funding for
my current project to add self-tuning overload protection and
latency/throughput/fairness optimization to Web servers (using techniques from
network congestion control, adaptive control theory, and queuing theory).

Email: tobin.d.baker@gmail.com

Skype: tobin.baker

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/tobinbaker](https://twitter.com/tobinbaker)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tobinbaker/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tobinbaker/)

Keywords: Java, C++, Python, Distributed, Data, AWS

------
emilis_info
SEEKING WORK – full-stack JavaScript / CTO / Architect – REMOTE / Vilnius,
Lithuania

I can build web apps/sites from the ground up. From server set-up, all the way
to UI layouts in Bootstrap or similar. All I need is a Linux VPS and a
communication channel to the client. I enjoy challenging work.

\- I have built backends on Node.js, RingoJS (won an award for that),

\- app for Firefox OS (has been featured on the marketplace),

\- architectured and optimized consumer-oriented web apps for use on mobile
devices,

\- implemented a full-text search engine inside a mobile web-app,

\- built a number of mobile and web prototypes with Jekyll,

\- co-founded a civil society project,

\- served at start-up's board

I have been working as web developer since 2000. I have deep knowledge of
JavaScript, have used ES6 features back in 2010, focused on using the Better
Parts of the language. Sometimes I often feel like a dev hipster: used many
technologies before they were cool. Worked in different environments: from
freelance work, startups, to banks.

Keywords: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, ES6, Node.js, RingoJS, Firefox OS, LESS
CSS, Stylus, Jekyll, Git, Mercurial, Bazaar, SVN, CSV, PHP, Python, MySQL,
Sqlite, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MsSQL, ElasticSearch, Apache Solr, CouchBase,
BerkeleyDB, Nginx, Apache, Linux shell, Bash, awk, Amazon Web Services, Gimp,
Inkscape...

Looking for new challenges!

\- emilis.d@gmail.com

\- [https://github.com/emilis](https://github.com/emilis)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (HTML/CSS/JS, Ruby,
Obj-C, Swift). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end design/dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also setup
processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev - Prototyping, production, marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info@bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I'm a technical marketer, and I help companies do the following:

\- Get traction faster (for early-stage startups).

\- Turn more visitors into users, leads, or customers (aka, conversion
optimization).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability studies.

What makes me different from most marketing consultants:

\- I can roll up my sleeves and write code when needed. This saves you design
and development time on small optimization improvements. (HTML/CSS, basic JS
and jQuuery, Github).

\- I'm certified in Optimizely, the A/B testing tool.

\- I come from an engineering background (naval engineering), so I love
solving real problems (by "real" I mean things that directly impact your
revenue).

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co, learn more at
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co), or read my case studies at
[http://www.gkogan.co/blog](http://www.gkogan.co/blog).

~~~
jevyjevjevs
+1 for having a unique value prop.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa.

We are a small 3-person digital agency that's just getting started. Currently,
we are also working on our startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh), but
we're looking to take on a significant amount of contractor work, as we're
running out of funds to employ ourselves full-time on our startup.

We love learning new things in our spare time, and are confident we can rise
to just about any challenge. Here are some of the things we're comfortable
with:

C/C++, Objective-C, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Python, Django, Flask, Java,
Scala, C#, PHP, Laravel, HTML5/CSS3, SASS, LESS, Stylus, JavaScript, jQuery,
AngularJS, Node.js, Ember, CoffeeScript, AJAX, Responsive design,
iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Redis, E-commerce, Marketing strategy, CMS training, Web copy,
Technical writing, Newsletters, Print design, Web design

We bid projects and/or charge hourly. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time. Outside of the medical domain,
my development projects have included an automated stock-trading engine
(including backtesting suite) and various sports analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU, Rails, R,
Python, and more.

------
ankit84
Looking for remote work: Full Stack Engineer - Rapid prototyping
(Nodejs/Mongo/Redis)

Full stack engineer having 7 years of experience in building applications
across platforms.

Specialties: Java, NodeJS, Socket.io, Redis, Mongo, Solr, MySQL, Web
Technologies (HTML/CSS/JS), Web-services, Android, Rapid prototyping,
Responsive design, AWS and Heroku, Email Deliverability and scaling,
Algorithms/Data-structures, Performance/Scaling, Application Monitoring -
statsd, etc

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/229106/ankitjaininfo](http://stackoverflow.com/users/229106/ankitjaininfo)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ankitjaininfo](https://github.com/ankitjaininfo)

Blog: [http://ankitjain.info/ankit/](http://ankitjain.info/ankit/)

Mail: ankitjainist @ G M A I L

Based: India

Example work: Recurring Deals website
[http://www.findwisely.com](http://www.findwisely.com)

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER (part-time or full-time) Trill - Boston / Cambridge MA
(open to REMOTE) -- [http://trill.me/](http://trill.me/)

Trill helps you find local live shows (currently in its pilot city of Boston)
and everything that happens on a stage (music, theater, comedy, dance, etc).

We are super early stage, seed funded, and focused on the following 3 value
props: (1) provide a very complete db of live shows (2) provide value to event
venues and producers by getting them access to data about their audience (3)
allow for a complete integration of event discovery/one-click-
buy/transportation from your phone.

We are looking for a few awesome contributors:

(1) Mobile Developer

(2) UI Developer

(2) Growth Hacker

(3) We are quickly growing and would love to talk to people interested in our
vision with any assortment of amazing abilities (django/python-related a
plus!)

Please reach out to careers@trill.me or to me personally at <my-hn-username>
[at] trill [dot] me

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Scala,Java,Javascript,Python,PHP,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs,JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

Ps. Close to Austin if needed.

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - Remote/New York City

I am an independent software consultant and I help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, establish automated,
repeatable deployments and build virtualized development environments that are
consistent with production.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation using Chef or Ansible on AWS, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers.

* Building reproducible and shareable development environments for your team using Vagrant

* Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) | ryan 'at'
jossware 'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
krapp
SEEKING WORK - Waco, TX remote

I am a web developer familiar with PHP/JS/CSS, I've built custom Wordpress
themes and plugins, and am familiar with Laravel and Slim Framework. Not
exclusively, but mostly.

Currently taking a CS course at a technical school here and interning at a
startup, looking for freelance or remote work through the semester. I've
completed one app in C# which isn't school related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8300144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8300144)

github: [https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)
(somewhere in here is a dump of school projects in C++, C#, VB and maybe or
maybe not Java...)

wordpress plugins: [https://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/#content-
plugins](https://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/#content-plugins)

------
ivizone
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (Paris, France)
[http://www.ivizone.com](http://www.ivizone.com)

We're an early-stage, bootstrapped startup aiming to help retailers monitor
their in-store traffic, and understand and communicate with their customers
through iBeacon and push notifications.

We're using a stack based on a variety of technologies:

Scala, Python, Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Mongo, NodeJS, AWS (EMR, Kinesis,
Beanstalk), Hadoop.

We're looking to connect with freelancers available for 20hrs per week to help
expand and grow the platform.

You should have experience with Scala, the Hadoop ecosystem (scalding,
summingbird, spark, storm) and AWS, and a potential availability for at least
the next 6 months

Desired:

* working experience with Scala

* knowledge of the Java ecosystem

* experience with Hadoop ecosystem and big data technologies

* availability

Pluses:

* Experience with DevOPs

* ability to read/write Python

* Mathematical maturity (Statistics, Linear Algebra)

* Experience in machine learning

Please include github link, Skype username, and availability in responses.
Thanks

contact@ivizone.com

------
hugovie
SEEKING WORK - iOS Developer

Location: Hanoi, Vietnam

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS), SQL, No-SQL, Python

Email: hoangnm dot 53 at gmail dot com

Github: [http://github.com/hugo53](http://github.com/hugo53)

Check out my portfolio at hoangios.github.io

I am an enthusiastic IT man and an open-minded person who is willing to face
with any challenge although it is difficult or needs me take time to research
for giving solution. Sharing precious knowledge, making awesome products are
something in my mind. With responsibility, I always tend to try my best, aim
to unlimited revolution.

Now I'm seeking for a remote iOS position. Good at both independent working
and team working, I'm always willing to help you to grow your product. Not
only coding, I can spend time on more things, server side, marketing or
whatever need research skill. If you are interested in me, don't hesitate to
drop me an email. I'm here to answer you!

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: Remote or San Francisco, CA

Designer + Developer = Unicorn!

I have over 10 years of experience in Graphic Design and Web Development. I
have created websites, mobile apps, brand identities and marketing materials
for a variety of companies including startups, advertising agencies, artists,
architects and non-profit organizations.

I specialize in responsive design, rapid prototyping and user experience.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: mail(at)stevesunderland.com

------
up_and_up
================= ================= ================= =================

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Highly skilled at MVP development and innovative product prototyping.

Part-time full-stack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Senior Developer with 8+ years experience and excellent communication skills.

See my portfolio for examples: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Telephone/SMS.

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB Administration

* MVP/prototypes. Strong and innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

* Slicing PSD to HTML, HAML, ERB or SLIM

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

================= ================= ================= =================

------
prattbhatt
SEEKING WORK - remote

We are 2 full-stack Node.js / AngularJS developers (Prateek Bhatt, Neil
DSouza).

\---

Recent Project:

We have recently built UserJoy.co, a customer Analytics and CRM Tool, using
Node.js, Angular.js, MongoDB and hosted on AWS.

DEMO: [https://app.userjoy.co/demo](https://app.userjoy.co/demo)

We built both the frontend and the backend.

\----

We have worked extensively with:

\- frontend: Angular.js, JQuery, Twitter Bootstrap

\- backend: Node.js, Express.js, Sails.js

\- datastores: Redis, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL

\- testing: TDD/BDD with Mocha, Jasmine, Sinon.js, Protractor

\- tool chain: Grunt, Yeoman, Bower

\- version control: Git (Github, Bitbucket)

We have experience working with the following APIs / platforms:

\- payment gateways: Stripe, Braintree, Chargebee

\- email integration: Mailgun, Mandrill, AWS SES

\- messaging: Twilio

\- job queues: Iron.io

\- social: Google, Twitter, Facebook

\- hosting: AWS, Rackspace, Heroku

\---

Our github ids are:

\- [https://github.com/prateekbhatt](https://github.com/prateekbhatt)

\- [https://github.com/neilxdsouza](https://github.com/neilxdsouza)

Looking forward to working with you: prattbhatt@gmail.com

------
yen223
[SEEKING WORK] Canberra, Australia. Remote Ok.

Generalist software engineer for hire. You need an MVP, I can build it. You
need a website, I can develop it. You need a script to automatically deploy
your project, I can code it. No job's too big or too small.

I have some minor front-end experience. Currently toying with Go and Rust. Hit
me up at my email, or on skype at wei.yen.22

Technologies: Strong Python scripting scripts, web development using Django
and Flask, data scraping with Requests and BeautifulSoup, and devops with
Ansible.

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: lee+hn@weiyen.me

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - remote

Python, node.js developer.

I have worked for several startups designing and developing systems, using
open source tools and the same methodologies that are discussed on HN. My
experience inlvolves the direct collaboration with the founders via remote and
on site coordination.

I was one of the Community TAs for the Coursera Machine Learning (Andrew Ng)
and Startup Engineering (Balaji S. Srinivasan) classes.

Things I can do for you:

\- Setting up a development cycle (ie. dev/staging/production branch model)

\- Write web applications in Python and Javascript (node.js, Backbone.js,
jQuery, etc)

\- Write SQL code (schema design, JOINs, nested queries, recursive queries,
inheritance/polymorphism, etc)

\- Write front end code using Backbone.js, jQuery

\- Write a webapp from scratch

\- Dive into your beautiful code ;)

Python: Django, Tornado, Sqlalchemy

node.js: express, ejs, Sequelize

db: Postgresql, PostGis, MySQL

Javascript: Backbone.js, jQuery

CV and references available on your request. Looking forward to meeting you
online: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

I'm an experienced Designer having done several Brand Identities all over the
world for the past 7 years. If you need an identity for your new app, website
or business, shoot me an email (in profile) and I'll set you up with a brand
new logo, business card, letterhead, envelope, brochure and website. I have an
established creative process that will provide you with original artwork
embedded with my personal brand of aesthetics. See the results in my
portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

I'm also a MEAN stack Developer (Mongo, Node.js, Angular) and front-end
Designer so if you need your ideas brought to life as a well-designed,
responsive web app that works across desktops, tablets and mobiles, please get
in touch.

------
mguillemot
SEEKING WORK - Tokyo (Japan) - remote possible

French developer living in Japan. I have 10 years of professional experience
in game and web development (and 10 more years of playing around with whatever
interesting tech I could get my hands on). Recently, I spend most of my time
on Unity3d (C#), Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL...

My main interest resides in server-side and scaling (I have been building an
indie MMO for the past 3 years, see my profile for details), but I pride
myself on being a well-rounded geek, and not afraid to dive deep into anything
I find interesting (for example I have developed an 2d-accelerated GPU on a
FPGA because "why not?").

Feel free to email at erhune@littlebigmmo.com for anything, even just having a
geeky conversation in front of a drink if you happen to be in Tokyo :)

------
eudelic
SEEKING WORK - Boston, can also work remotely

Python/Linux/Web developer available for freelance projects. 20 years of
programming experience, 7 as a freelancer. Also have a degree in physics from
MIT.

Most of my recent projects have been Python web apps (e.g. in Django) or
Python scripting (e.g. statistical analysis, web scraping). I can do full-
stack web development and have worked with lots of other things as well:
C/C++, Lisp, machine learning, OpenGL, numpy/scipy/matplotlib, systems
programming, image processing, etc. I'm also interested in learning new
things. I am a U.S. citizen.

I'm looking for small to medium-sized projects.

Homepage for my consultancy: [http://www.eudelic.com](http://www.eudelic.com).

Get in touch if you'd like to chat about your project!

------
alakin
SEEKING WORK - Node.js, Rails, Angular | Remote or San Francisco

LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonlakin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonlakin)

Email: antonlakin (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a full stack engineer. In the past two years i've built several MVPs for
clients and just for fun, and worked on in-depth projects such as: interest
graph ad targeting, analyzing twitter interest distributions, recommendation
algorithms.

Core skills:

    
    
      * Node.js, Ruby on Rails, R
      * MYSQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Neo4j
      * Angular, jQury, Bootstrap, D3, Three.js, core CSS and HTML
      * AWS stack, Digital Ocean, Heroku
    

Hobby status: drones + hardware hacking

You can email me if you'd like to discuss a project, want to brainstorm, or
anything else.

Email: antonlakin (at) gmail (dot) com

------
sahilpopli
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Delhi/NCR

Hello, My name is Sahil Popli and I am from India. I have been working as a
freelancer for quite some time on [odesk] (
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~018be97a81f89061a7](https://www.odesk.com/users/~018be97a81f89061a7)
)

I have experience in

HTML5

CSS3

Typography

Web Design

content strategy.

I love stackoverflow and like to contribute to it in any small way I can
([http://stackoverflow.com/users/2109888/sahil-
popli](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2109888/sahil-popli))

My Portfolio at [http://www.popli.me](http://www.popli.me)

I am very adaptable and don't have any preference for technology. But I am
always learning new web trends and anything that I find interesting.

I would love to get to know you and work with you. To get in contact with me
drop me a line at

sahil@popli.me

------
sidmitra
1 point by sidmitra 30 days ago | link | parent | on: Ask HN: Freelancer?
Seeking freelancer? (October 2...

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

and many more

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
alexjarvis
SEEKING WORK – Remote London & Brighton, UK

Full-stack engineer with iOS and Scala/Java experience.

Also a startup founder with creative design skills and product experience:
[http://meep.io/download](http://meep.io/download)

Seeking part-time or fixed cost contracts for front-end, back-end or both.

Recently delivered a portable C library to process accelerometer + gyroscope
data using machine learning algorithms for a Travel startup (amongst other
things).

Also available to consult with funded startups on growth and product.

Open source contributor:
[http://github.com/alexanderjarvis](http://github.com/alexanderjarvis)

Get in touch!

Email me: alex@panaxiom.co.uk Phone: +44 (0) 7545 378874

keywords: Scala, Akka, Play, Functional, Distributed, Swift, ObjC, AWS

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based in Doncaster(UK)

Previous work includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc

Can design and build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end
functional code.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or download the zip
linked below: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/6f7pt1b7q9i2624/Roy-
Work.zip?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6f7pt1b7q9i2624/Roy-Work.zip?dl=0)

Any questions or enquiries? Please fill in the contact form here:
[http://roybarber.com/contact/](http://roybarber.com/contact/) or email:
hi@roybarber.com

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Ottawa, Canada or Remote

I’m a digital product design consultant, able to design and implement my work
in Node and Ruby environments (I dual-wield design experience with a computer
science background). I have worked with startups like 42, a Y Combinator
startup with a glorious testimonial on my site, to flesh out business needs
and create UI improvements to meet them.

I’m looking to work with more startups to help improve their businesses. If
you want to to take your product from a MVP-looking mess to something that you
and your investors can be proud of, let’s work together.

[http://INFILEXFIL.com](http://INFILEXFIL.com) / operations@infilexfil.com

------
jxf
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote / Charlottesville, VA, US):

UpHex ([http://uphex.com](http://uphex.com)) is a tiny, nascent SaaS company
that helps digital marketing agencies monitor analytics on behalf of their
clients.

We're hiring a data analyst / scientist who's comfortable both in a general-
purpose programming language (e.g. Python, Ruby, Go, etc.) and a
simulation/modeling language (e.g. MATLAB/Octave, R, Sage, etc.).

You can read the position description here to find out more about the role and
about us:

[https://gist.github.com/fj/9ca8a9be1de3b07b3604](https://gist.github.com/fj/9ca8a9be1de3b07b3604)

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack software developer and a data scientist. I have a background
in applied statistics, mathematics, physics and quantitative finance. I have
written production systems dealing with big data, analytics, prediction and
interactive visualization.

I have extensive experience with C++, Java, Python (Twisted, Cython),
Javascript (including Node): high-performance back-end as well as dynamic
front-end services.

Please contact me for references and additional information.

My site: [http://kpartite.com](http://kpartite.com)

My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos)

------
lhnz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (London, UK)

GitHub: [http://github.com/sebinsua](http://github.com/sebinsua)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/heyseb](http://linkedin.com/in/heyseb)

Email: me@sebinsua.com

* * *

I'm an experienced full-stack developer that has worked in the following
technologies on the server-side (Node.JS, Express.JS, Python, and Django), and
on the client-side (JavaScript, Angular.JS, Backbone.JS, HTML5, CSS3, Swift.)
However, I can probably pick up any language or tool that you're already
using, so if I haven't mentioned it, just ask.

Don't hesitate to get in touch if you think I can help you in any way!

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, technical writing, assorted web tech
(Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - Remote, UK.

* FRONT END DEVLOPER *

Location: London, UK

Remote: YES

Technologies: JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node, sass,
less, angular, backbone, MEAN stack, react etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, corvid, progre(c)ss, whirl, kody, various
gulp and spa boilerplate.

Blog: [http://www.medium.com/_jh3y](http://www.medium.com/_jh3y)

Twitter: _jh3y

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Look forward to hearing from
you! \-----

------
jerrythompson
SEEKING FREELANCERS: Raleigh/NC, Los Angeles/CA, Remote Possible

We're looking to expand our team and looking to work with talented, passionate
folks.

\- Frontend Developer - jQuery, HTML5, CSS3

\- Wordpress PHP Developer - Must write WP VIP level code

\- UX/UI Designer - Desktop, Mobile Web and native mobile apps

\- iOS Developer - at least 3 years of experience

\- Android Developer - at least 3 years of experience

In all cases, must be:

\- Able to communication effectively

\- Able to work indepedently or within small teams

\- Available during US office hours

Freelance/contract to start -- possibly move to part-time/full-time
opportunity.

No recruiters or dev companies. Just talented individuals please.

Include links to apps in the marketplace or projects you've worked on.

Contact: jerrythom365 [at] gmail.com

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Thailand

10 years experience across a mixture of Infrastructure management and support
plus web application architecture and development.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup and/or ongoing maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via stephen (dot) reay (at) me (dot) com

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Designer/Computer Scientist

Location: Germany

Remote: Probably

Willing to relocate: Yes

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX), PHP, Python | Wordpress, Contao |
MySQL, PostgreSQL | Git | Adobe Creative Suite

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Resume: Generated on my GitHub, link -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
snoonan
SEEKING WORK:

I recently started working with a small Boston firm building focused on
building an outsourced senior DevOps team, available to setup, manage, monitor
and respond (take 24x7 pager). We're really hoping to fill that gap between no
formal DevOps and a fully funded team of senior DevOps/SRE group.

    
    
      Location: Boston
      Remote: Of course!
      Technologies: puppet/chef, jenkins, full AWS stack, scripting and automation, nagios, monitoring
      Email: snoonan@ellpond.com
      Availability: We're shooting for full availability by Jan 1st, but definitely open to engaging earlier.

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK - Princeton, NJ - Remote

Hi! I'm available for short iOS app development projects. I have 6 years of
experience on the platform and I own the whole process. I can help you design,
architect, build, and ship your app. I'm also available for shorter
engagements such as helping with performance improvements or tracking down
nasty bugs in legacy code. I've been at this for a long time and I'm quite
good at what I do. Definitely get in touch :)

Here's a link to my website:
[http://juliusparishy.com/](http://juliusparishy.com/)

and you can reach me by email at boss@jparishy.com

Thanks!

-jp

------
domador
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.

------
rebelidealist
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or have meeting in SF. (Full Stack Rails, iOS)

My name is Charles, I lead a small, nimble team with a ton of full stack Ruby
& Rails and Mobile experience. We have done many projects dealing payments,
marketplaces, and social networking apis.

We can work on the LAMP stack also. (YI, Laravel) More than happy to dive into
JS framework like React.js, Angular.

Portfolio: [http://rebelidealist.com/](http://rebelidealist.com/)
[https://coworks.com/freelancer/F_857756](https://coworks.com/freelancer/F_857756)

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: Remote (preferably), SF Bay Area - 1/2 meetings a week is OK

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work. I can also do some
Python scripting.

Recent work:

[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Learn Chinese - a travel phrasebook app. I did all the design, ux, and coding
myself.

Old side project:

[http://www.shirtfighter.com](http://www.shirtfighter.com)

Vote for the funniest shirt. It’s like Facemash in the “Social Network” movie,
but for t-shirts. Tech stack used: Rails, Heroku, AWS, HTML, CSS, Javascript,
jQuery

Contact: dev@ninthpath.com

------
hspin
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA | Remote / Local

I'm an experienced frontend web developer with a good grasp of node.js and
full stack development.

I specialize in RESPONSIVE DESIGN - I can make you site look PERFECT on
everything from tablets to phones to desktops.

As front end developer - HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, grunt, Bootstrap,
AngularJS, Sass and AJAX.

As back end developer - Node.js, Express, MongoDb, - Amazon AWS - Version
control with git.

Good UX Design - I Program the Hard Stuff - You Look GREAT!

Android CRUD apps using phonegap.

Getting pretty good with AngularJS and hoping to work with Ionic mobile
framework soon. Limited hours but I work fast to get you results.

Thanks!

------
JohnnyLee
SEEKING WORK - Based in Milwaukee, WI, Remote OK

I'm a developer with a Bachelor's in CS and a Master's in Physics. Experience
in data analysis, modeling, distributed computing in Python and C.

I have past experience in C/C++ client-server full-stack development in health
care, and full-stack web development.

Recently I've been enjoying using Go.

I'm open to a substantial amount of travel.

Website: [https://www.crumpington.com/](https://www.crumpington.com/) Github:
[https://github.com/johnnylee/](https://github.com/johnnylee/)

------
athesyn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or United Kingdom only)

iOS developer. Recently finished working on a major iOS app that's about to
launch in the health and social care market. I have extensive experience in
iOS development, but I also have a desire to do backend development (both in
node or python). I'm available for long-term projects as well as development
support.

Specialties include: cryptography, networking, designing APIs and more.

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle](http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle)
Email: liban2.abdulle@gmail.com

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a front end developer based in the UK. I'm extremely proficient in
HTML(5), CSS(3), JS, jQuery, LESS, SASS, Bootstrap etc

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft which results in
high quality applications with a great UI/UX.

I pride myself on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com Website:
[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com) Github:
[http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
j4pe
SEEKING WORK: Boston MA + remote availability

Full-stack web design and development in Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), JS (Ember,
other toys), & Python (Django, Flask).

[http://j4p3.com/portfolio](http://j4p3.com/portfolio)

I've been helping ambitious tech companies craft really excellent stuff for a
few years now, from MVPs to UI widgets to new features on massive products. I
work fast, communicate constantly, and leave you with clean, highly readable
code that holds up well under future development.

Contact me if you need something built: bonner jp at gmail.

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK - United States - REMOTE

Posting again after a great first successful project with HNers.

Portfolio: [http://gregkerzhner.com](http://gregkerzhner.com)

Currently, I specialize in Angular.js (with 4 production Angular apps under my
belt), and Ruby on Rails. I prefer working on the whole stack, everything from
CSS to NGINX. I can build and deploy your whole project myself or work as part
of a larger team. These days I also do some Angular.js consulting, helping
companies get their Angular projects started on the right track.

Contact: in portfolio.

------
cpursley
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Remote preferred or Atlanta, Georgia
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Grape, JS/CoffeeScript, Angular, CSS/SASS/STYLUS
      Résumé/CV: https://resume.creddle.io/resume/fa3uh2491uj
    

Summary: I’m currently wrapping up a project where I’m helping clients build
their MVP with Ruby/Grape + Angularjs and would love like to work on
greenfield projects along those lines. Also, I’m especially interested in
converting legacy monolithic Rails apps over to Rails + Angular.

------
davisr
SEEKING WORK

Location: Milwaukee, WI

Remote: Yes

I'm a young web developer currently running a custom bow tie business
([http://drbowtie.com](http://drbowtie.com)) that I built from scratch, but
some of my other projects are listed at
[http://apps.davisr.me](http://apps.davisr.me). I have 5+ years of
administering web services, and 2+ years of running an online business.

Please don't hesitate to contact me; if you're reading this and are in the
area, I'd love to get a coffee and chat about your project.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

If you need a website makeover, responsive design, angular js, node js, ruby
on rails, squarespace customization, html5 mobile apps. We also work on
digital strategy, mvps, social media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of professionals based in Silicon Valley. We can deliver products
and solutions that are professional. We're currently only taking contracts in
the $20-120k range, 2-9 month outlook net 30.

[http://www.r3dm.com/](http://www.r3dm.com/)

------
thegrif
SEEKING WORK - Greater New York Area - REMOTE (unless in area)

Focuses on leveraging emerging technologies and how they can enable new,
profound enhancements to user experiences as well as improvements to technical
operations. This includes computer vision, machine learning, cloud computing
(in terms of operating at a scale that otherwise would have been impossible),
location-aware technology, graph databases like neo4j and titan, and large-
scale information retrieval.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin)

Email: tom@thegrif.net

My passion is in building great products that people love.

I am constantly questioning the world around me, asking why things are the way
they are, and seeking new ways of delivering great user experiences and
sustained business growth.

Most of my work focuses on new, bold, breakthrough innovations that could
fundamentally transform the path of a product or even an entire company. Other
times I am immersed in quiet, simple ideas - ones that are so small they may
have otherwise been missed had it not been for insight and curiosity.

I have over fifteen years of hands-on experience in driving design-driven
innovation, delivery of large-scale technology initiatives, and identification
of new opportunities for growth and sustainable value. I have been regarded as
a thought leader in enterprise technology, product innovation, problem
solving, and design thinking.

My key strengths include:

♦ identifying transformation opportunities in business architecture and
technical capability

♦ developing and leveraging emerging technologies

♦ evangelizing enterprise-wide change

♦ creating corporate innovation processes and incubation programs

♦ aligning technology teams, business capabilities, and solution development

♦ innovative resourcing/staffing strategies

I am looking for opportunities that leverage my passion for building great
products and services, value a hands-on approach to design and use of emerging
technology, and build upon my success in helping teams embrace and foster
innovation and creativity.

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Remote

Company: Loop ([http://www.looparmband.com/](http://www.looparmband.com/))

Position: We are looking for a marketer; experience in the many aspects of
online marketing is preferred.

Team: Loop is a group of people in Hong Kong, Seoul and Taipei. The mission of
the team behind Loop is to contribute to the world by making things for the
human body and to advance humankind. Health and Fitness together with
Technology is in our DNA and it's where we do our best work.

Apply: Please email Alexander, am@looparmband.com.

------
dsacco
SEEKING WORK - Penetration testing, security auditing.

New York City OR Remote

Email: dylan@breakingbits.net

Website: [http://breakingbits.net](http://breakingbits.net)

I'm a software engineer and security researcher. I'm available on a consulting
basis. I've found critical vulnerabilities in companies ranging from small
beta startups to multinational corporations. I've also been featured in news
articles from The Register, Security Week and CNET for my findings.

Email me and we can discuss a project together!

------
umate
Seeking for Ruby on Rails, Rich client web-applications (AngularJS) projects.

We're a team of proficient Ruby/JS developers. We're helping startups to
bootstrap fast. Building MVPs mostly.

Key Technologies: Ruby on Rails, HTML5 + CSS3 + AngularJS, iOS.

Website: [http://risearrow.com/](http://risearrow.com/)

Email: info@risearrow.com

My LinkedIn Profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=127784175](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=127784175)

------
kachhalimbu
SEEKING WORK - remote

Location: Taipei

Technologies: JavaScript (AngularJS, NodeJS, ExpressJS), Java, Python (Django)

Resume:
[http://tw.linkedin.com/in/ashishdasnurkar/](http://tw.linkedin.com/in/ashishdasnurkar/)

Email: ashish.dasnurkar@gmail.com

Currently looking for part-time/full-time REMOTE only. I have 10+ years
professional work experience and I have full stack development experience with
the technologies mentioned above. My recent work has been on a Ajax UI
framework.

Contact me for more details

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
rcdoherty
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or near Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Javascript Engineer.

Specialties: Javascript webapps, AngularJS, Backbone, HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS,
GSAP, Grunt, Bower, Front-End Development, Scrum/Agile, design patterns.

Can quickly pick up similar technologies if needed. Picking up Node.js at the
moment, exploring Express, Sails.js, Meteor.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=12769111](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=12769111)

------
kylechalmers
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, Il - Remote or local

Kyle Chalmers, Front-end Developer & Graphic Designer

[http://kylechalmers.me](http://kylechalmers.me)

I write beautiful and simple webpages for individuals and small businesses.

I have experience in the following technologies:

Html5 & CSS3 - JavaScript - PHP - MySQL - Adobe Flash -OctoPress - WordPress -
Adobe Creative Suite - Query - Haml - Jinja2 - Flask - Twitter Boostrap - ZURB
Foundation

Please view my website for more information or to contact me.

------
vlad
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco, Boston, NYC + Remote OK or I can travel to your
site

I've built apps from scratch for the founders of YouTube, Justin.tv, and
Reverb.

At AWE.ME, I specialize in building cross-platform mobile apps, web apps and
desktop apps.

I started with iPhoneOS (iOS) in March 2008 and AngularJS in summer 2012,
before there were books or video tutorials. JavaScript, Ruby, Objective-C,
Python, Java.

Visit [http://awe.me](http://awe.me) to get started.

------
thejteam
SEEKING WORK - MD/VA/DC or remote

Technical Writing. I'm a former software developer turned freelance technical
writer. Do you need a user manual developed? Some tutorials? Use Cases for
marketing?

But I specialize in white papers for B2B marketing. If your SaaS app is for
businesses then you need a white paper as part of your marketing strategy.
Contact me at jason@jrsummers.com and we can discuss what I can do for you.

------
dvadas
SEEKING WORK - Remote or UK

I'm a machine learning/data science expert with years of professional coding
experience. I've written big C++ systems and Python backend code. I have a PhD
in natural language processing, and practical experience using machine
learning to build automatic trading strategies.

I have experience with numpy, scipy, scikit-learn and vowpal wabbit.

CONTACT: dvadas+hn@gmail.com. Email me for a resume or to have a chat.

------
keraj
SEEKING WORK, in London or remote within reason for daylight work hours

Technologies: C#/.NET, Python, Javascript

Linkedin: [http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j](http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j) (has link
to github)

Email: ac.ikswokroip@keraj reversed

Web developer. I've done some of my best work as prototypes and internal
proof-of-concepts. Would love to do something related to energy efficiency,
transport, or sustainability.

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Freelance Android and iOS, Portland Oregon

Over 20 years industry experience from design, development, architecture, QA
and product support. Front-end and back-end development. Java, C#,
Objective-C, Xamarin, PHP, MySQL, C/C++

Portfolio:

Garage 529 Android - J Allard's company (xbox 360) Anti bike theft app.

Nike + Running - Nike's premier running application.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg..).

Nike + Vertical -- Mobile/Google Glass prototype for hands-free help with
rock-climbing.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App –
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/the-economist-world-in-
figur...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/the-economist-world-in-figur..).

Caller Dashboard – (Android Tablet, Android Phone, Ultrabook) link:
[http://www.thugdesign.com/projects](http://www.thugdesign.com/projects)

Vapp (Veteran's Application) Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp)

Ease into 5K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper...).

Bridge to 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper...).

Ease into 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper...).

Walk There iOS App – Live walking tour application. Article:
[http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kai...](http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kai..).

Fridge Art iOS – Social picture sharing app using refrigerator metaphor.
Unpublished

Life Sampler Android – Student data collection application.

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote only

I'm from London, but currently staying in Belgrade.

I'm a generalist software engineer with experience across server, web and
mobile platforms.

Technologies: Clojure, Ruby, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js),
Java, Android, iOS, PhoneGap, Python, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB,
Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
curiousHacker
SEEKING WORK in Manhattan, USA; remote work is a possibility, and I am
available for travel.

I am an expert in user acquisition, retention, and revenue optimization
strategy and techniques for elite teams with at least $2mm in the bank. I
guarantee results and I work on a performance basis only. Call me and we can
discuss whether we're a good fit: +1 (917) 754-7298.

------
rmundo
SEEKING WORK - Taipei | Remote

Hi, my name is Ray. [http://about.me/rmundo](http://about.me/rmundo)

I've been developing iOS apps for the past four years: \- Previously wrote
satellite flight software for the Taiwanese space agency, jumped into mobile
apps and haven't looked back since. \- Was iOS lead for one of the top
navigation apps in Taiwan: [https://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/le-ke-dao-hang-
wangn3-pro/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/le-ke-dao-hang-
wangn3-pro/id389743005?mt=8) \- Did almost all of the development work for a
local EV charge station info app: [https://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/yes-chong-
dian-zan/id6311870...](https://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/yes-chong-dian-
zan/id631187095?l=zh&mt=8) \- Also scratched a few itches of my own:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/face-
tie/id570542131?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/face-tie/id570542131?mt=8)
\- There are also others which I'm not at liberty to disclose. \- Also have
done work in Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Python, HTML/CSS, but prefer iOS work for
now.

Why you should work with me: \- I keep up with most of the latest framework
updates, was in SF for WWDC/altConf this year. (Although prefer not to work in
Swift for now, personal projects only) \- I stay current with design trends
and industry news. Core Intuition, DF, objc.io, all that good stuff. I know my
shxt. \- Clear English communication. No worries about whether your point got
across or not. This is crucial in remote work settings, I think.

We'd work together with great results if you're pretty clear what it is you
want done and what the scope of the project is. Handwavey functionality
requirements are hard to implement right in the best situations, in remote
work it will probably result in surprises and hurt feelings on both sides.
Small/medium projects where the goal is clearly defined tend to work best.

Rate: 300 USD/day (straightforward projects using established frameworks).
Yes, it's relatively low, but decent for living in Taipei. I don't expect it
to stay that way forever, though. I track time in half-day increments.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raytsaihong](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raytsaihong)
Twitter: @rmundo Contact: ray.tsaihong@gmail.com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world
on visual design, application design and usability.

Techs: HTML5 / CSS3 (Less Sass, Stylus)/ JS / Photoshop / Responsive Design

Frameworks: Rails / Bootstrap

Portfolio: [http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com)

Email: peng@nylira.com

------
stelmate
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote only

We have a healthcare startup developing an EMR for speciality clinics. We're
looking for someone to come on under a 3+ month contract with possible
extension.

Our code base is rather complex so looking for developers with some experience
behind their belt.

DEVELOPMENT: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL

Contact patrick at envoymobile.com

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Montreal, Canada)

iOS Freelance Developer (Objective-C, iPhone/iPad)

Email: info@skyriser.com

Web: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
esaym
SEEKING WORK - remote or Texas

Favorite languages: Perl and C/C++ Databases: MySql, Postgresql Experience:
Backend web service design, data analytics and business intelligence, systems
programming.

linkedin profile: [http://tinyurl.com/qd7cmfb](http://tinyurl.com/qd7cmfb)

------
mrhonza
SEEKING WORK - remote only, UTC+1

I'm looking for part-time/contract work, about 20h/week.

Experience:

Python: 4 years Clojure: 1 year Devops: 2 years

[https://github.com/honza](https://github.com/honza)
[http://honza.ca](http://honza.ca) me@honza.ca

------
tobyhinloopen
SEEKING FREELANCER (or employee), Amsterdam Area, the Netherlands. Remote work
possible, but regular meetings.

primarely Ruby on Rails. If you're available fulltime, no Ruby on Rails
experience required, just a solid background in programming is enough.

You will be working for a startup company.

~~~
pknerd
How to contact you in this world?

------
thelogos
SEEKING WORK

Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

github.com/auto234875 You can find my email in my profile.

Language: Proficient in Objc-C, familiar with C and Swift

I'm an iOS developer with a BS in Chemistry, creator of Hakka News (over 1000
users and avg 4 stars review on Apple app store).

Specialty: UX and UI design, Core Animation

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK - UI/UX Designer & Front-end Developer, REMOTE

\+ Simple and powerful user interfaces

\+ Engaging interactions

\+ Clean, reusable frontend code

\+ Responsive and cross browser compatible websites since 2010

\+ Atomic web design

\+ Styleguide

\+ Wordpress, Jekyll, Squarespace

[http://its-csongor.com](http://its-csongor.com)

------
humility
SEEKING WORK - Remote (New Delhi, India)

Freelance Android Developer, graduated last year, looking for hardcore android
work. Completed two big projects within last month and a fortnight! Email me
at harry@appste.in for portfolio/queries.

------
HemantPawar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: _Firefox & Chrome_ extension developer, PhoneGap, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or remote

iOS developer looking for new projects.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes, On-site:yes

Need any help with couchdb? Let me know

careers profile:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akshatjiwan)

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - remote, from Israel

I've been a full-stack Web developer since 1993, when I set up one of the
first 100 Web sites in the world. I've been working as a consultant since
1995. I have extensive experience with Ruby (and Rails), Python, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, and many other technologies. I have a PhD in Learning Sciences
from Northwestern University; I researched the intersection between online
communities, collaboration, social networks, and agent-based models.

My real value isn't my extensive technological know-how. Rather, it's my
ability to communicate effectively with both technical and non-technical
people, and to turn that communication into business value.

I know how to take business needs and turn them into software, by myself and
with others. I also know how to describe technical issues in terms that
business people can understand, that allow us to make informed decisions. Many
of my clients have used me as a remote, part-time CTO or lead developer.

I also help developers and teams improve their coding and management
practices. I frequently teach in-person courses in Python, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, and Git to such companies as Apple, Cisco, Freescale, HP, SANDisk,
and VMWare. I also offer online coaching/pairing services to individuals and
teams. I can be your "personal coding trainer," setting goals and meeting
several times each week to ensure that your code and coding improve.

In this vein, I recently I recently made my first ebook, "Practice Makes
Python" ([http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-
python](http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-python)), available for pre-release
purchase; the full version should be ready within two weeks.

My aim: Long-term, interesting projects with nice people. (Short-term
relationships can also be fine, depending on the work and myschedule.) Bottom
line, I like to speak with and help nice people, and feel privileged that my
work lets me do so. If I can incorporate elements of what I learned doing my
PhD -- an online collaborative platform and social network for agent-based
modelers ([http://modelingcommons.org/](http://modelingcommons.org/)) -- then
that would delight me even more.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
or on Skype as "reuvenlerner". You can also read more about me at
[http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) , and on my blog at
[http://blog.lerner.co.il/](http://blog.lerner.co.il/) .

------
atmosx
NOTE: Would be good if you'd put an hourly/daily/weekly/monthly rate is
possible along your (quite impressive I might add) skillsets and experience
:-)

------
smogg
SEEKING WORK - UX/UI/Front-end - Remote.

Designer with 4+ years of experience, working with funded startups and
small/medium size businesses.

Hit me for details: hello@oskar.io

------
nabucodonosor
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in NYC, 20 hours/week

Have been working as a full-stack engineer for over 5 years. Stack I've been
using:

\- Python

\- Golang

\- Pylons/Pyramid

\- Django

\- PostgreSQL

\- MySQL

\- Cassandra

\- Redis

\- SQLALchemy

\- FormEncode

\- jQuery

\- AngularJS

\- AWS

\- Heroku

Contact: w@solaris.io

------
mattront
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE ONLY - based in Slovenia

Looking for Web developers who enjoy building tools for web developers.

Our product Pinegrow Web Editor ([http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com))
is a desktop app that lets users build responsive websites faster with live
multi-page editing, CSS styling and smart components for Bootstrap,
Foundation, AngularJS and other frameworks. It is packaged with node-webkit
and runs on Mac, Windows and Linux.

Web developers from more than 100 countries use Pinegrow. Here's what they are
saying about it:

"Pinegrow is my discovery of the month! Makes sophisticated web page creation
brilliantly easy, visual and exemplary clean. A Must Buy!" \- "It's the best
visual #html #css #bootstrap editor I've seen." \- "Severe competition for
Dreamweaver. Pinegrow - an entirely different and very efficient approach." \-
"An amazing app. Seriously fantastic experience. I think this one-ups Macaw
even."

We launched Pinegrow in January 2014. It's a bootstrapped product. Now it's
the time to expand the team and accelerate development and marketing.

We're hiring one or more web developers who are good in: \- HTML, CSS, LESS,
SASS, responsive stuff \- JavaScript \- frameworks like Bootstrap,
Foundation... \- explaining how things work, creating tutorials and writing
articles \- helping users \- writing in English

Bonus points if you have: \- graphic & web design skills and experience \-
Node.js experience \- good spoken English (clear, without hard accent) \-
familiarity with Pinegrow

This position is great if you enjoy working on variety of different tasks
without a Dilbert-esque boss constantly looking over your shoulder. Your job
would be extending Pinegrow support for various frameworks, building reusable
web components, improving UX, creating documentation, tutorials and helping
users use our products. You would be involved in the whole cycle of product
development: from idea to implementation, testing, launching, supporting
customers, marketing...

It would be great if you can work with us full-time from the start. First we
would do a one-month pilot project (paid, of course) and if that works out
fine for all of us, continue to work together.

We are (and plan to remain) small fast-moving remote-team-only company without
office politics, micromanagement and useless meetings. Our focus is on
building a great product that helps users save their time and effort.

Pinegrow has strong potential. It is extendable, so many interesting add-on
products and services can be built around it. This is a good opportunity to
get involved with Pinegrow at the very beginning of the journey.

Our company Humane Technologies is based in Slovenia, EU.

How to apply?

1\. Check out [http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com) 2\. Tell us about
your work and yourself (info@pinegrow.com, subject Jobs)

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - India - REMOTE.

Been an independent developer / consultant for the last several years, with
many years of experience in various technical areas and done projects in
various business domains. Have contracted / consulted to multiple startups
based in USA and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US software
product and Indian software services companies.

I'm the creator of xtopdf, a versatile PDF creation toolkit for Python. xtopdf
is used by Packt Publishing, the Software Freedom Law Center, ESRI.nl and
others.

xtopdf can create both business reports and ebooks, and currently has support
for the following input formats: text, DBF, CSV, TSV/TDV, XLS, XLSX, DOCX,
ODBC, SQLAlchemy, MongoDB, Berkeley DB, SQLite, standard input, XML. I add
more features to it now and then, whether it be support for more input
formats, or demo applications that show how to use it with various web
frameworks or together with other libraries, to accomplish various tasks
related to PDF generation.

An online presentation that gives a good overview of xtopdf:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf source code on Bitbucket:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

An article about xtopdf for Packt Publishing:

[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)
(link may be broken, can send the original article)

[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Skills/experience: Python, C, Linux, UNIX shell scripting, many open source
technologies, many popular relational databases, XML-RPC, PDF programming
(both PDF generation and PDF text extraction), file and data format
conversion, data munging, command-line utility development, Flask, MongoDB,
SQLAlchemy, REST API design and development (with Python and Flask), software
testing (unit and integration), various others.

Worked on Ruby, Rails and Java earlier. Was server lead / senior engineer for
two commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US-based startups. One
of them was TaskBin -[http://taskbin.com](http://taskbin.com) .

Databases worked on: Postgres, MySQL, MongoDB, Oracle, Sybase, Informix,
SQLite, MS SQL Server. Used databases in most of the projects I've worked on
in my career, as a developer, and some experience with database design /
normalization.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (earlier, in C with
proprietary DB and UI libs). Was team leader for a database middleware product
(in C) that was widely used in client projects by a top software services
company.

Did a lot of UNIX support and successful troubleshooting for years (some years
earlier), still have some of those skills, which are often useful in
development too. Had many times recovered clients' data from corrupted file
systems or crashed machines (with no backups :), using various tricks of the
trade learnt on the job, and solved various other software problems, often
involving various interacting software components (from OS level through
language compilers to application programs and databases). Wrote lots of
utilities in C and UNIX shell tools (sed, awk, grep and friends) to automate
various tasks (for both users and developers), convert data between various
formats from one platform to another, etc.

Relevant links:

My Bitbucket account with my open source projects:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram)

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

Posts about Python:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide. Article archived
from the IBM site after being there for some time, but the PDF and code are
available from here:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/09/my-ibm-developerworks-
arti...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2014/09/my-ibm-developerworks-article.html)

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

------
GVRV
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Bangalore/Remote (Around IST (UTC+0530) timezone)

### About the Role

We're looking for web development generalists to work with some of the client
projects we have coming up in the pipeline at CommonCode India. Broadly
speaking, most current CommonCoders fall in one of three categories:
Designers, Developers and Infrastructure Coders.

Designers at CommonCode mock up our client's requirements in both their
designing software suite of choice (We have a PS/Illustrator camp and a Sketch
camp) and HTML/CSS; and are equally good with both graphic design and web
design. They have a keen eye for UI/UX and can iterate on design quickly.
We're big on responsive design and are always experimenting and pushing
boundaries when it comes to our design deliverable.

Developers at CommonCode are usually Python or JavaScript (or both) craftsmen.
Even though the majority of our work involves either Django or Meteor, we're
never tied down to a particular technology stack (Clojure and Rust are our
recent affairs). We mostly use either Backbone or Angular on the client-side,
but aren't afraid to use vanilla.js when it comes down to it.

Infrastructure Coders provide our clients with managed services — we're big
fans of AWS and automating our infrastructure using Puppet. We manage more
than 50 different servers and try to automate any task that we need to
manually perform more than once! We love HashiCorp, use Fabric for Python
deployments and make sure we're on top of infrastructure updates, so our
clients can rest easy.

At the end of the day, these categories exist just to give you a brief idea
about the different roles we have within the team, but we don't have any
strict barriers. Our coders sometimes push changes to Puppetmaster and our
designers fix bugs in code. What we're after is people with solid fundamentals
in one category and an attitude to learn and experiment and grow as our
projects demand!

### About CommonCode

CommonCode ([http://commoncode.com.au/](http://commoncode.com.au/)
[http://commoncode.io/](http://commoncode.io/)) is boutique consultancy based
out of Melbourne, Australia. We're young, profitable and focused very much on
creating a community of awesome individuals. Our clients include some heavy
weight e-commerce companies who rely on us to handle explosive growth for
their businesses, and we also deal with a number of start-ups who look up to
us to guide their development as they set their foundation. Our work can
either be just a single project with a client or a complete end-to-end
solution: from project management to designing to development and testing to
maintenance.

We host the Melbourne Django meetup and the Melbourne Meteor meetup, run a
free to attend Django school and have some of the most well recognized Python
and JavaScript gurus on our team. However, we've got a pretty informal, laid-
back attitude: we don't have layers of middle-management, we have a flattish
team structure, and we don't have stupid policies about dress codes or
speaking your mind. We usually have music blaring at the CodeShoppe, gather
every Friday for beers and BBQ and like to hang (and geek) out as a team
whenever we can. We like to have fun!

### About CommonCode India

CommonCode India will be CommonCode's base in India. We're just starting out
and are setting out with the goal to be a development powerhouse within the
country. We'll be looking to set up a CodeShoppe in Bangalore soon, but at the
moment, the team is very small. You have the opportunity to join in and make a
real difference in how things shape up here!

### How we work

Most of our team is concentrated in Melbourne but we're big supporters of
remote work and have CommonCoders distributed throughout the world including
Germany and Mexico. As long as the work gets done to the exceptionally high
standards we've set in the past, we don't care where you do it from. We use
Toggl to keep track of billable hours and use Flowdock to keep the team in
sync. We use many different project management applications depending on the
client's preference, but are big fans of Trello.

Every week, you invoice the hours you work and you're compensated for those
hours within a week. We'll even help you set up as a Sole Proprietor, if
you're not already. This removes any nasty misunderstandings and keeps the
relationship very clear. We expect CommonCoders to bill about 40 hours a week
(if you bill less, you make less; if you bill more, you make more; if you bill
nothing, you make nothing — no more leave policy politics and payment
grievances). Simple stuff.

### Next steps

If you're interested to become a CommonCoder, we'd love to work with you! Our
methodology is to give everyone a shot to prove themselves, so we're not big
on formal qualifications. We'd love it if you can forward a code sample or two
our way (linking to your GitHub account would be even better)! We'd also love
to know which one of our categories do you think you fit in and what about the
future of that category excites you?

We'll then discuss a short-term, 1-2 week paid project you can work with us
on. This gives both you and us to get to know each other in the trenches and
we'll know if we're a good fit for each other or not. If we're not, we'll
happily clear all payments and part ways. Otherwise, we'll look forward to a
LOT of work in the future! :)

Please let us know what your schedule is like, how much will you able to work
every week and from when are you available to start. As always, please do not
hesitate to get in touch if you have any questions or comments. Looking
forward to hearing back from you soon (check profile for contact details)!

------
marklit
SEEKING WORK, based in Estonia (GMT + 3) half the year and the rest in London,
Remote Projects Only.

I've' been contracting for Google for the past six months. I wrote the backend
and the data tools for Google's
[http://consumerbarometer.com/en/](http://consumerbarometer.com/en/)

I'm a full stack developer with 12+ years of professional experience.

I write a tech blog which sees a few thousand readers a day:
[http://tech.marksblogg.com/](http://tech.marksblogg.com/)

I've done both back- and frontend work for BAA (projects for Heathrow,
Stansted and Gatwick Airports), Bank of America Merrill Lynch, Blackberry,
Bloomberg, British Telecom, Danone, Financial Times, Ford, Google, ITV, Krispy
Kreme, Nectar, News International (now News UK), PricewaterhouseCoopers, Pizza
Hut, Royal Bank of Scotland, Royal Mail, T-Mobile, UKTV, Vertu (Nokia
subsidiary at the time), Williams Formula 1 Team and Xerox.

I specialise in Python, Django, Go, Postgres, Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch,
Solr, Celery, RabbitMQ, ffmpeg, Google App Engine, Google Compute Engine,
Amazon EC2, Cloudfront, S3, Linode, Digital Ocean, Capistrano, Rubber, Fabric,
Jenkins, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, Yeoman, Grunt, Bower, HTML5, AngularJS,
backbone.js, D3, RESTful API design. I'm a big believer in test-driven
development.

My email address is at the top of my CV:
[http://www.marksblogg.com/cv](http://www.marksblogg.com/cv) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik)
I hold both a Canadian and a British passport.

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
osenar
SEEKING WORK - Front-end developer, web designer

Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript, jQuery, PHP, MySQL,
Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha (at) vidakovic (dot) si

Worked on many projects in course of four years. Have great experience in HTML
and CSS, web designing and protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of
PHP, MySQL and Laravel. Willing to work full time or project based.

------
dschiptsov
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance. Part-time.

C, Scheme, Common Lisp, Clojure, Erlang, Standard ML, Haskell.

No-nonsense knowledge of CS theory, FP and a few "great" languages. Erlang in
Sweden is preferable.

Senior Master UNIX Administrator and Informix DBA since 1997 in a Russian
Walmart clone.)

Could do consulting and sub-contracting for CEOs, CTOs and startups.

------
notastartup
SEEKING WORK Vancouver, BC

LAMP (Any PHP Framework), Python (Flask, Django), Javascript (Meteor.js,
Backbone.js, jQuery), OpenERP Developer.

Remote work preferred.

Relevant Links:

[http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com) (john@thisdomain)

[https://github.com/jjk3](https://github.com/jjk3)

------
deepsearch
Seeking Work: Data Science, Dataset generation,analysis, interpretation,
visualization, D3

SF Bay Area and remote work possible. email: explorewithzack@gmail.com

------
deepsearch
Seeking Work: EIR, CSO, CTO, scientific, algorithmic, technical, market
strategist

email: explorewithzack@gmail.com

